# 3N Lipstick Dupe?



## babyfauxblondie (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm so mad I didn't go to MAC and buy it when it was availible? Does anyone happen to know of a similar color? I'm open to any brand


----------



## damsel (Jul 20, 2008)

hue l/s


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 22, 2008)

Moved to Recommendations


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi,

I have been on the look out for a dupe for you in all lines. 

I saw one today in the drugstore that looked a bit similar.  You would have to check it out yourself to see if you agree.  

It's by L'oreal and it is called Tawny.  It is in the nude category.  I got the link here for you.  Now, the picture of the lipstick is not close at all.  The circle color on L'oreal's website that you click of Tawny is more like the color.   

Skincare, cosmetics, haircare, haircolor, hair styling and men's line : L'OrÃ©al Paris

Tawny is in the Color Rich Lipcolor Lipsticks under Spice (nudes).   In the store, it is the second lightest nude lipstick color.  

The texture of these lipsticks feels very similar to 3N too.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## babyfauxblondie (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Hi,

I have been on the look out for a dupe for you in all lines. 

I saw one today in the drugstore that looked a bit similar. You would have to check it out yourself to see if you agree. 

It's by L'oreal and it is called Tawny. It is in the nude category. I got the link here for you. Now, the picture of the lipstick is not close at all. The circle color on L'oreal's website that you click of Tawny is more like the color. 

Skincare, cosmetics, haircare, haircolor, hair styling and men's line : L'OrÃal Paris

Tawny is in the Color Rich Lipcolor Lipsticks under Spice (nudes). In the store, it is the second lightest nude lipstick color. 

The texture of these lipsticks feels very similar to 3N too. Let me know what you think._

 

hmm, it looks good. i'll see if i can run down to the store to get it later this week. thanks for going out of your way to look for it


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice, I've been looking for a lipstick to match my lips more.

Thanks you's


----------

